# Recreation of a song vs Content ID



## GGaca (Dec 22, 2020)

Hello, I have a question.
I created a cover (recreation/remake) of "Time" from Inception movie and uploaded it yesterday on Youtube.
I got instant Content ID claim. My problem with it is that claim isn't from Zimmer's "Time" - it's from other piece - "World of the Dream - Sefa" because of last four piano chords.

What can i do against it? I'm very small channel (19 subs) so i'm not getting any money for music. I have no problem with composition claim (i've got 2 of them from Game Of Throne main theme and one anime piece so i'm cool with it) as this is only recreation created from scratch of someone else's composition. (i understand that every mockup, cover etc got composition claim).
As i said before i just don't want to be linked with World of the Dream and i don't see any options to change ID due to wrong song... I can only fight against claim which, i think,i cannot legally do because i don't have a rights to that piece.
Thank You in advance for any help


----------

